# New product - Evolve Bleach Tablets



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I picked up a bottle of these at Walmart, to see if they worked. I'm really pleased with them! They bleach white clothes and cleaning rags really well, they are small and store easily, they don't splash bleach like pouring from a bottle, and I'm assuming the shelf life is longer than a liquid.

The ingredients aren't listed on the bottle, but the website says it contains: Sodium dichloroisocyanurate dihydrate, Citric acid monohydrate, and Sodium carbonate. Do any of you chemist-types know if this would be ok for treating drinking water?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Since the liquid bleach starts degrading at about 4-6 months of sitting, dry tablets would last longer on the potency scale. Probably not good for water though since watr purification is measured in drops/teaspoons and those tabs state it is concentrated product. IF there are directions on the package for rehydrating a gallon maybe that could be used for water purification.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Just wanted to say....love these!

We've been using them for over six months; just remembered today that I'm out though. LOL


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Just curious what the price is on a bottle of these? Would certainly be able to store them in a smaller area than a gallon of bleach.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems like I paid about $2.75? I don't remember exactly, but I though it was reasonable for 32 tablets, if I only needed one per laundry load. It's more expensive than a jug of bleach, but I'm more interested in the longer shelf life and possible use in treating water.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought a jar of this as part of my preps. I know you couldn't use it directly in purifying water, you'd have to make a solution of it 1st. Then could it be used to purify drinking water? 

When I originally bought it, they had a coupon on their website but I don't see it now.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Just bought a bottle...$2.97 at our local Walmart. After hearing that bleach has an expiration date thought these would be more useful. If I have a quick scrubing job to do I just dip a bucket out of the pool! We keep several buckets of chlorine tabs on hand and consider our pool 12,000 gals of reserve water supply.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Humm.... I'm also wondering if these would be safe to use in a water supply. Could you just take a knife to the side of a tablet and grate off some, add it to the water until it has just a hint of bleach smell to it?


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Seems like I paid about $2.75? I don't remember exactly, but I though it was reasonable for 32 tablets, if I only needed one per laundry load. It's more expensive than a jug of bleach, but I'm more interested in the longer shelf life and possible use in treating water.


Thanks. Not a bad price considering they should last much longer and in the laundry, I would think, be easier to use.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

That's a high price for almost no swimming pool shock.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

wogglebug said:


> That's a high price for almost no swimming pool shock.


So are you saying its the same as swimming pool "shock?" Which if I recall, is safe to purify potable water?


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

backwoods said:


> So are you saying its the same as swimming pool "shock?" Which if I recall, is safe to purify potable water?


Provided it's pure, yes. You don't want additives, like algicides, in your drinking water. You do need air-tight containers for your "shock", otherwise it decomposes and out-gases over time - not much time if the weather is hot. However, given that, the shock is all you'll need. Bleach works too, but it gives off the chlorine gas and ends up just being mildly salty water all too quickly.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Dropps laundry detergent pacs. Just toss and go: DroppsÂ®

And similar, but different.
I stumbled on these at my salvage store for $2 for 20 loads.
I usually make my own laundry soap, but was curious.
I got the unscented/undyed ones.

Very cool!
It did a great job.
Easy to store, no big jug to dispose of etc..
I might get some to store.

I used it on a fleece blanket (single bed size) that I got at the salvage store for $2 also.
I will be going back for more el cheapo blankets. I could use them so many ways .. sew together for bigger bed, make a thermal underskirt, line a cloak etc...


----------



## scc2 (Nov 8, 2011)

There are several articles on this stuff, the only way to go, IMO...

Instructions for use: Add 1/4 teaspoon of the chlorinating concentrate to your 50 or 55-gallon drum. Place the cap on the container and seal it, and allow the water to sit for 24 hours. After 24 hours, remove the lid and test for the presence of free chlorine in the water. This can be done by smelling, or by using test strips for free chlorine, available at pool and spa stores. These test strips cost about $10.00 for 50 strips. If the chlorine can be detected after 24 hours, then the water has been purified. At that point, remove/ loosen the lid from the water container and allow it to sit open for another 24 hours. The free chlorine will come out of the water, and the water is then fit for drinking. If no chlorine is present after the first 24 hours with the container closed, repeat the process, as organic matter (bacteria, cysts, etc.) are still present. Until free chlorine can be detected after 24 hours, there are probably organisms still present."

And More...
http://www.survivalblog.com/2010/03/two_letters_re_cost-effective.html

Steve




> Letter Re: Cost-Effective Emergency Water Treatment
> Sunday, Feb 28, 2010
> 
> Hello Sir,
> ...


----------

